# Oh NO! Mom.  I don't think you should throw that away.



## klive (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi.  My mom is elderly and ready to move into assisted living and as we are sorting through her possessions, she cast off some paperwork that had been framed behind glass.  It is the original franchise agreement my grandfather signed with Coca-Cola in 1916.  His company at the time was C. Leary & Co in Newburyport, MA.  People like to collect his crockery rootbeer bottles, and the early Coke bottles embossed with Newburyport, MA are very rare.  We have no idea what to do with the contract.  It doesn't seem right to throw it away.  So my question is, who would want such a document?  Any direction would be much appreciated.  

https://goo.gl/photos/3cpTtRYySWa8uMuj8
https://goo.gl/photos/oQomeN9MssqKqeD9A


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 21, 2016)

Definitely don't throw that away!  I'm sure any local bottle collectors would be very excited to own it, and so would a lot of Coca Cola collectors as well I should think.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 22, 2016)

I would put it on e-bay under collectables pre 1900 coca cola with a minimum bid of $50.00 and see what happens, you cant lose anything except a few e-bay fees


----------



## klive (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, Definately don't throw that away. LEON.


----------



## Dcravosa (Jun 30, 2016)

Did you list it?  If so, how's it going?


----------



## DiggerDon (Aug 27, 2022)

I find this story interesting.  I just dug up a C. Leary & Co. bottle today!  I was wondering if you can tell me anything about it.  There is little on the internet about the company.  I found the Massachusetts Historical Commission which describes the Leary & Co. operating the Coca Cola plant in 1957 at 506 Merrimac St.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2022)

Your bottle probably predates 1930. Don't know much more about it. LEON.


----------



## DiggerDon (Aug 27, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Your bottle probably predates 1930. Don't know much more about it. LEON.


Thanks.


----------



## Len (Aug 27, 2022)

Congrats klive, you have some interesting ancestral roots. I'd photostat the paperwork no more than twice and give one to the local Historical Society and save one for your fav offspring when he/she is maturely old enough. I'll keep my eyes open for any of your Grandfather's artifacts if they pop in my area.
Good luck and remember the old saying "Don't let Mom throw away your stuff!" (Apply with slight variation(s).


----------



## DiggerDon (Aug 28, 2022)

I agree...such local historical artifacts should be kept with the local Historical Society (or it's facsimile).  Since this post is old, I wonder what ended up happening with the franchise document?  And...KLIVE, did you or your father/mother, take over the bottling business...?


----------



## willong (Aug 28, 2022)

DiggerDon said:


> Since this post is old, I wonder what ended up happening with the franchise document?


Ditto!

And how interesting than you uncovered an example of the bottle mentioned!


----------

